# Diana Series Hand made ​​slingshot



## toy (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello!
Hand made slingshot
Producers: AGASARANG 
Aluminum + wood
Made in Korea

Thank you very much. o(^^o) (o^^)o

Have a nice day


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Niceeeee frame, looks really comfortable.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Very nice looking. I guess this is not your first, right?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

hi, Hankook

I remember tranditional Chosun style slingshot looks like this


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Erlkonig,

When you say traditional, how far back in time are you going? Are there any pictures of a more primitive version of that slingshot. It looks pretty modern. I am curious about Korean slingshot tradition.


----------



## AGASARANG (Feb 24, 2013)

Please note Erlkonig, through a Google translator is writing.
Korea also many traditional slingshot Slingshot wooden Y-
JIN IL craftsmen in Korea Andong live in the photo above is Mr.
Slingshot sling design thumb wave terrain I JIN IL-style.
Is thought of as one of Korea style.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the design. :wub:


----------



## gruer (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice piece! Do you have the website/contact info for purchasing?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

AGASARANG said:


> Korea also many traditional slingshot Slingshot wooden Y-
> JIN IL craftsmen in Korea Andong live in the photo above is Mr.
> Slingshot sling design thumb wave terrain I JIN IL-style.
> Is thought of as one of Korea style.


Extremely interesting topic for me too. I'd be interested in learning more as well. Do the best that you can with Google translation, Agasarang. I'll try to follow along. Accompanying photographs would be welcome and helpful.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.saechong.com/shop/index.php the web site for that

My uncle age at 78. he said that he brought first slingshot back to 1938 in a store, the slingshot was a metal frame with a bicycle red inner tube style band, he called it "Pachinko (パチンコ)". Thus, the Y shape slingshot in Asia should came out after the bicycle










A Korean vendor selling slingshot and old handcrafts -basket and straw shoe


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Toy and Erlkonig really like the slingshots you pictured.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice frame, good shooting !!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

아주 멋있네요!

Great Job.


----------

